# Set your Tivo tonight - New HD Channel



## jkuet21226 (Aug 16, 2005)

At 11:30 and 12:30 PM (Pacific) they will be showing "In the womb", two parts, in HD on the new National Geographic HD channel (channel 77). I haven't seen any other active programming other than these two specific hours.


----------



## Ein (Jul 7, 2004)

"Not available in my area" message pops up. Hope others have better luck.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Nope. It seems that the "premier" fizzled. Let's see if a later broadcast shows up as scheduled.


----------



## reubenray (Mar 4, 2002)

Just checked and the info comes up, but it is a black screen.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

This a part time channel for now.
Also see http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=342953
Also here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=81323


----------



## unclebrownie (Dec 31, 2001)

All i got was black also , so whats up with CH 77 ???


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

I can receive both picture and sound on channel 77 as of 2PM in Albany, NY.


----------



## georgemoe (Nov 7, 2001)

I've got to check this out when I get home. :up:


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

As stated earlier, this is currently only on part time.
Today from 2pm to 5pm ET.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Not so much.

Channel 77 on my HR10 is showing the DirecTV logo with music playing. I'm listening to "Free Ride" and having flashbacks to last week's Lost episode.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

jkuet21226 said:


> At 11:30 and 12:30 PM (Pacific) they will be showing "In the womb", two parts, in HD on the new National Geographic HD channel (channel 77). I haven't seen any other active programming other than these two specific hours.


What's the appeal to looking at a woman's uterus in HD?


----------



## Books (Sep 21, 2001)

Does anyone know which satellite this is coming in on?


----------



## jkuet21226 (Aug 16, 2005)

Finally able to get a signal (11:30 AM and 12:30PM Pacific time). The show was alot like the old PBS special (forget the name) but the photograpy was incredible. I wasn't sure if I was viewing CG or live footage.


----------



## Beantownbeanie (Apr 23, 2004)

The first one was a dud on the east coast. I got nothing. The second one recorded 28 minutes. I had seen the show on cable before so no big thrill but just want to get some value out of the situation. New channel...hope it picks up more stuff though.


----------



## roberb (Nov 13, 2003)

I recorded both Part 1 and Par 2 last night. Part 1 was 0 minutes, Part 2 was 46 minutes (partial).

Hmmmm!


----------



## unclebrownie (Dec 31, 2001)

Still get black screen , will try one more time tonight .


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

EMoMoney said:


> What's the appeal to looking at a woman's uterus in HD?


The hope that they zoom out and we see naughty parts


----------



## alaskahill (Dec 21, 2001)

drew2k said:


> Not so much.
> 
> Channel 77 on my HR10 is showing the DirecTV logo with music playing. I'm listening to "Free Ride" and having flashbacks to last week's Lost episode.


I hope the flashbacks are at least in HD


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

unclebrownie said:


> Still get black screen , will try one more time tonight .


I also got nothing, but this morning I switched off the channel and then back - lo and behold, the program appeared. At the end of the program the screen went black, but I had audio. Did the switch again and got the DirecTV banner on screen with the audio. Something weird going on.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i got nothing last night. must you have HD pak to get it?


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

So much for "the only HD from now on will be MPEG4." That shows that even those who "know" may not really know everything. Makes my HR10 even better. Eventually we'll have to give in, but this makes it last a bit longer.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

yes i still have the email after tnt went HD that they said all new from then on will be mpeg4


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

I tried to record two of these, one said it was 48 minutes, but wanted to delete as soon as I hit play, so no go.

the other didn't record, said the satellite 1 was out, which it wasn't/isn't.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

LOTS of new stuff listed, over the course of the week. Has anyone seen these programs elsewhere, or do we think this is new stuff?

Looks like fun, hopefully, I'll get SOME recording and not just DELETE


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

Now it's on BOTH 77 and 98 but neither is labeled NGC on the guide.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

man, I hope they get this thing going before the galapagos series starts on FRIDAY!


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Any update on whether Galapagos will be on? Just watched the TiVo preview (Gold star -- DirecTV central), and it looked amazing in SD -- HD will be incredible...


----------

